# My little boy Spock... (Heavy Pics)



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I have been so busy with my web page and Grace's web page. I wanted to post these before and had not got them on the web yet. Here is Spock playing with my Shelby. At least he has a play mate for now and pretty much Chicory has taken him on as her own. I am hoping after she kids he might learn to drink from her and she will let him? If she does that will be far better milk then replacer. We shall see. Enjoy these pics. If you get the time check out the new pics on the site.









































































Enjoy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute....you are so right about the ears....what a cutie..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

to cute :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fun, fun, fun and lots of action-great pics.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

How sweet!! Looks like you have a tea~cup sized goat herder too!!!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks For Sharing. Really nice.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

How cute! Is Spock a Mini Silky?

Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Tea-cup, can't you see that is PURE tiger there. Why if she new she was small, what would I do. She is my lil Rottie or Great Dane. LOL

She can chase wild dogs off...not sure why they run but she did one time, about four.

Yea I love his ears too. Drake plays to rough still but I let him a little until I think it is enough and Spock has had enough. I tell you what though, Chicory got all up in a tizzy over them all playing. Boy she has claimed him for sure. This is why I love old girls. I could keep 100 of them and be fine with it.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> Tea-cup, can't you see that is PURE tiger there. Why if she new she was small, what would I do. She is my lil Rottie or Great Dane. LOL
> 
> She can chase wild dogs off...not sure why they run but she did one time, about four.
> 
> OMG!! My little 5 pounder thinks she is a German Shepherd!! She whips around the goats like she's a twister!!! HAHA!! Aren't our little dogs FUNNY!!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, they say little people have a big hearts etc. Must be true true with little dogs, but they have a big bite too...lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hahahahaha love those pics!  I swear the smaller the dog the bigger the personality. Spock is cute too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at the little guy go! Great pics JD....I hope his "adoptive mom" lets him nurse too, your little dog sure is having fun too.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea Liz, she has a hard time finding a play mate too. Drake is so clumsy, you know big Lab pup pretty much.

As for Spock I love watching him jump up and kick out and so on. It really is a site! Only once has he it the dirt. He got to running and down face first slide. He will learn...hehe

Ditto Jess. LOL BIG PERSONALITY.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hehe...that is just to cute.... :wink: :greengrin:  :laugh:


----------

